# PDF User Manual for a Delta 6" Jointer (37-190)



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Does anyone have a user manual for a Delta 6" Jointer in PDF format?
I looked around online, and was unsuccessful in locating one…

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## jtlighting (May 17, 2010)

try this site they should have it just type the model in the provided space and then click the manual option on the next page

www.deltaportercableservicenet.com/


----------



## jtlighting (May 17, 2010)

here i dont know if this is your type considering they made 3 but they should all be the same ive made it easy for you heres the link

http://www.dewaltservicenet.com/Products/DocumentView.aspx?productid=56325&typeId=10675&documentId=30334


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

whats the model #?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Sgt. Snafu,
I happen to own that model Delta… it's the 6" Deluxe…... What do you need to know about it? 
Maybe I can help… if so, let me know…....I also have the complete manual for it…...


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you jtlighting - your first link fixed me up..

Eagle1 - I am at work so I am not really sure which of the three models I have.

Rick - I am at work, and was spending some time re-arranging my shop (in CAD), and had a question of size. Plus normally I keep a PDF of all my user manuals with me on a memory stick and that is one I did not have yet.. Mainly for times I am at work with something rolling through my mind and need to look something up… ;-)

I appreciate the quick response by all three of you - Thank you!

Later - Scotty


----------



## GlassImpressions (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Jointer-Owners-manuals/37-190%20Type%203.pdf


----------



## Retired1951 (Oct 28, 2015)

Rick, I'm new to this blog, but noticed you have a pdf manual for the Delta Jointer 37-866x. I am having trouble getting the table level. My boards go through great to start but always end up with an extra deep cut right at the very end. Like I not pushing it through correctly, but also had my neighbor try.

I don't have a manual, wondering if you could email me a copy or tell me what I might do to fix the situation. This is also happening on my brothers 20" planer.


----------

